# user creation problem



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

the netbook with windows 8.1 im using is working fine, this seems to be something ive done myself.

I got this netbook from a friend and he had a account on it, so I turned on the guest account and gave it admin perms and then deleted his account.

now the only account in the system is the guest account and the system isn't letting me make my profile when using the guest account.

its not that it says I don't have permission its a error code 0x80070005 saying that it couldn't create the profile.

just before that it says it cant reach/connect to the internet even though...im clearly connected. I use Verizon with fios wifi the best you can get and I live in FL which has fine connection the router is about 12ft away and it has a max range of 70ft so I don't understand why its not working, please help.

I also have pictures which I will link below:

netbook tech support file - Album on Imgur

thanks and hope to hear something soon,
-Ghost


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

*ps. user creation problem*

my pc is a : HP Stream - 13-c020nr Laptop

here is a link to its info page on the official site.

- HP Stream Notebook - 13-c020nr (ENERGY STAR) | HP® Official Store


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What not restore the device back to factory settings then create an account?


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

how do I do that?

every time I look up how it is on a tower or laptop which they want you to reinstall windows onto the pc
which I don't have windows 8.1 on disk nor do I have a disk drive because its a netbook, if you can list or link a way to reset this pc that just what im looking for

thanks
-Ghost


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Go to the Charms menu > Settings > Change PC Settings > Update and Recovery > Recovery > Remove everything and reinstall Windows.

How to refresh, reset, or restore your PC - Windows Help

You can select to do the faster option of "I will keep the PC".


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Best practice is to create your own admin level account and not use the built in accounts except for special situations. You would have the best security by creating and using a standard user account but many people find that too inconvenient. Using an admin level account for general use is a viable alternative if UAC is left enabled, the default condition. The Guest account is a very low privilege account for people who do not have an account on the computer. Trying to make this account into something else is not recommended. That doing so causes problems is not surprising.


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the info i dont mind any inconvenience i look at it as a good thing sometimes if its a inconvenience for me then anyone who gets into my pc will be totally lost. i take every procution to make sure my files are safe.


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

@*Masterchiefxx17*
thanks for the tip ill have to try that when i get home, ill let you know if it works or if i have any problems but so far ive been able to use the config menu to get around any admin problems ive had with downloading any software.


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

ok, the reason i havent found the resore button before is because i cant open the pc settings when they are open they act normally but they minamize every time i try to look at them so i really cant see the settings to edit them, ill link a picture of what i see but like i said it minamuzes before i can see the screen it just shows the gear symbol with the purple background, once minamized it shows up on my taskbar but every time i click it to bring the window up it shows the gear and purple background and then minamizes 
again... please help once this is figured out im sure i can reset the pc without 
a problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

restart the computer and press* F8.* In the Advanced Boot menu choose Safe Mode with Networking. Go to Control Panel/User Accounts and create a new user with Admin rights. Restart the computer and log in as the New User.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

If PC Settings is not easily accessible, hold shift while rebooting. Before it shuts down, it will bring up advanced startup options from where you can boot into safe mode or reset Windows, depending on which path you wish to take.


----------



## A_Ghost (Feb 26, 2015)

@spunk.funk
@Stancestans

thanks ill look into it and post the results.

thanks to all that have helped me so far.


----------

